# EYOF St Ouen



## Achamore (Nov 27, 2015)

One of the plants I recently bought from Sue in Bristol, this is the one though that spurred me into making the 10 hour drive. Have struggled to find a good St. Ouen for the past several years, at least one that has this pink colouring. This is an EYOF plant. I just noticed that it has now been almost exactly 19 years since this was first registered.

Such a dark morning, that even though I had the plant facing a large eastern window, I had to use between 8 and 13 second exposures. (ISO 100 and f18 are the other settings.)


----------



## OrchidIsa (Nov 27, 2015)

This one is superb!! Love it!:drool:


----------



## JasonG (Nov 27, 2015)

Very pretty. I agree it has been difficult finding these. I have been searching for a while and have taken to trying make my own. Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monocotman (Nov 27, 2015)

very nice.
I wonder who will be selling these EYOF plants now that Ratcliffes has all but ceased trading?
David


----------



## trdyl (Nov 27, 2015)

Don, It is lovely!


----------



## Achamore (Nov 27, 2015)

monocotman said:


> very nice.
> I wonder who will be selling these EYOF plants now that Ratcliffes has all but ceased trading?
> David



Burnham Orchids are the only folk in the UK who take the trouble. They go in a van maybe once a year. It hardly pays for itself, as there are such costs involved. And the EYOF are producing smaller batches. It used to be they would have a few hundred plants of a new cross which would be sold to folk like Ratcliffes and Burnhams and others, but now they have batches of maybe 25 to 30 plants in total, so far fewer are available. As one person put it to me last year, the EYOF now has as its only priority, winning awards at shows. Scant interest in the likes of us being able to get ahold of the lovely crosses they create. A great pity.


----------



## monocotman (Nov 27, 2015)

*The EYOF*

Thanks. Will keep an eye on the burnham web site. 
I see that they still have a couple of crosses from jersey for sale. 
David


----------



## 17andgrowing (Nov 27, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 27, 2015)

Good purchase but probably a dalessandroi somewhere in the mix. 
Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Justin (Nov 27, 2015)

love it.


----------



## Achamore (Nov 27, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Good purchase but probably a dalessandroi somewhere in the mix.
> Yay besseae hybrids!



Do you say that because of the petal shape?


----------



## orchidman77 (Nov 27, 2015)

Beautiful blooms and plant!

David


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 27, 2015)

I think you have found a lovely one.


----------



## abax (Nov 27, 2015)

WOW that's a perfect pink and the shape is lovely as well.
I wish I had it.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 27, 2015)

Achamore said:


> Do you say that because of the petal shape?


No, I say it because of the progressive blooms, color of the inflorescence, and knowledge of EYOF breeding habits.


----------



## sirène (Nov 28, 2015)

Lovely :smitten:


----------



## Achamore (Nov 28, 2015)

This was another St Ouen which I had in my early days of growing phrags, sadly lost this plant in the move to Scotland 12 years ago. I took this photo in 1999 I believe. It was almost certainly an EYOF plant.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 28, 2015)

Very, very nice, and cool pics!!!! (I use from 400 up to 3200 Iso  ) Jean


----------



## Achamore (Nov 28, 2015)

JeanLux said:


> Very, very nice, and cool pics!!!! (I use from 400 up to 3200 Iso  ) Jean



Using ISO 100 gives the best colour saturation. If you are using a tripod then you may as well use a low ISO. The higher ISO I only use when I am hand-holding the camera when out and about.

ISO is a bit of an odd thing with digital cameras. It is a hangover from the film days. Fuji Velvia ISO 50 was and still is the film photographers film of choice for deepest colour saturation. But one would never use it for action shots..!


----------



## eaborne (Nov 28, 2015)

Nice one!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 28, 2015)

Beautiful. Sad to lose it.


----------



## Achamore (Nov 28, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> Beautiful. Sad to lose it.



Definitely..! I kick myself that I no longer have that plant. It was a great specimen.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 28, 2015)

We all have similar sad stories!


----------



## Achamore (Nov 30, 2015)

Just looked at the tag in the pot, and Sue has written on it that the parents at the EYOF were Hanne Popow 'Isle of Jersey' FCC/AOS x besseae 4N. So that's a bit more info.


----------



## trdyl (Nov 30, 2015)

NYEric said:


> We all have similar sad stories!



Some more than others.....


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 4, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Achamore (Dec 6, 2015)

If anyone in the UK or Europe wishes to buy EYOF phrags at some point in the coming year or two, the best way is to contact Sara at Burnham Orchids and let her know that you are interested. She will keep a list, and let you know when she is next going over to Jersey with a van. That most recent trip, several months ago, was their first trip in 5 years. But with Ratcliffes no longer an option, if she gets interest from folk, she would make the trip possibly each year. Their website is http://www.orchids.uk.com/


----------

